#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Дивергент.

## Шавырин

Действие развивается на Земле в будущем, в деспотичном Чикаго. Все подростки, достигшие 16 лет, обязаны выбрать одну из пяти фракций и присоединиться к ней на всю оставшуюся жизнь. Каждая фракция представляет определенное качество: Искренность, Отречение, Бесстрашие, Дружелюбие и Эрудиция.



http://baskino.com/films/melodramy/9746-divergent.html

----------


## Akaguma

ИМХО, фильм полный шлак. Все 2 часа просидел в позе фейспалма.

----------

